# Need advice on possible ripped claw?



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello

Today I noticed something strange with my 4 month old kittens back paw. His claw is sticking up, unlike his others, and when I had a look there was quite a bit of dried blood underneath the claw. It is hard for me to get a good look as it is clearly uncomfortable to the touch and I do not want to cause him any distress.

I do not know when this occurred as it does not appear to be causing him any trouble walking. He is jumping around as normal and is using his litter box normally also.

I have bathed the foot as best I could with some lukewarm water. However as it is now the weekend I will not be able to take him to the vet, if this is necessary, until Monday. This is my first time owning a cat and I don't know if this sort of claw injury is normal. I have 'googled' the problem and came up with various possibilities so hopefully you expert people here will be able to give me some advice 

Martha xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi had this happen a couple months ago, too. By the time I took her to the vet, she had already lost it. She was on antibiotics for 10 days. They can get infected pretty easily from using the litter box, but if you keep an eye on it and keep it clean, you may not have to take him to the vet. Watch to make sure he's not gnawing on it or licking it. 

You may want to take him to the vet on Monday to have it safely removed, though, so it doesn't tear or something.

Gloworm is one of the cutest kittens I've ever EVER seen in my life!!!!!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Gigi had this happen a couple months ago, too. By the time I took her to the vet, she had already lost it. She was on antibiotics for 10 days. They can get infected pretty easily from using the litter box, but if you keep an eye on it and keep it clean, you may not have to take him to the vet. Watch to make sure he's not gnawing on it or licking it.
> 
> You may want to take him to the vet on Monday to have it safely removed, though, so it doesn't tear or something.
> 
> Gloworm is one of the cutest kittens I've ever EVER seen in my life!!!!!


I'm not going to show him this or he will take advantage of me even more than he already does! 

I'll keep his paw and litterbox clean and see how he gets over the weekend. I don't think he's licking it (that I have seen) but will keep a close eye on him


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gigi's was on her front paw, which was probably more irritating than a rear one.

It's probably not that uncommon of an occurrence. I only noticed Gigi's because her paw was wet for no reason and she flinched when I tried to look at it. I could feel the loose claw. Couldn't really see it with all that fur, though.

She was sent home with the cone on her little head, but it didn't last long. I took it off and she left her paw alone. I think it only really bothered her while the claw was still hanging on.

Cali has a crush on Gloworm. What a little cougar!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm glad to have somewhere to ask about these things! I think I am a bit overly protective with him being so new to me, and with me not having a kitten before. He was being sick a little last week and I was going spare!

If the claw doesn't fall off over the weekend, will I need to take him to get it removed?


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Khaleigh had her whole nail ripped out somehow. I was told to dip it in some peroxide to sanitize the area and then as said before to keep it clean as well as the litter box. I tried wrapping her paw...that lasted a whole minute until she flung the whole "cast" across the room. Haha.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I did a little mix of salt and warm water earlier, as this is what I was told to use for my bunny when he had a similar problem (though the whole nail was gone) will that be okay?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It will probably fall off by itself. 

You think *you're* overprotective? I almost brought Cinderella to the emergency room because I thought she was having a seizure. Turns out she was just "chattering" at the birds outside.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Sully did the same to a claw on his front foot. I clipped the broken bit off and he didn't even flinch. He was on antibiotics for a week and healed just fine. Just be extra vigilant about the litterbox.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Little update. I have been bathing his foot and keeping his litter box squeaky clean. However, as of today his claw is still in his toe (still sticking up) and the dry blood is still underneath. I have tried to clean it but it still seems very tender and he gets quite distressed if i try and bath it any more rigourously than just dipping his foot in the saltwater solution. 

He is still moving around just fine, do you think I should take him to the vet tomorrow?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would, if only to alleviate the pain of the claw dangling and getting caught on stuff. Your vet will probably give you antibiotics and maybe a little pain meds for the first couple of days. atback


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

I shall definitely be ringing in the morning and I hope to get him for tomorrow. Its a small vet practise and I've never had problems getting same day appointments so hopefully my little guy can go tomorrow


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Took little Gloworm to the vet, she said his claw is still firmly attached but as no signs of infection so to bring him back in 2 weeks to check on it and have a free kitten check up. He does however have a couple of fleas and worms. ACK. I feel like such a horrible kitten momma. She did give me some free frontline and a dewormer pill so hopefully when we go back in 2 weeks he will be clean. I have no idea where he could have got them from


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good thing you brought him in after all. You shouldn't feel bad, I found out shortly after adopting Cleo that she had worms, and I dealt with fleas this summer - and my cats are all inside cats. Gloworm mostly likely had both when you adopted him.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope the other problems clear up soon, but it's good to know there's nothing seriously wrong with his claw!


----------

